# rimozione sicura di file su ntfs

## djinnZ

come da oggetto devo rimuovere (con certezza che non possano essere recuperati) dei files da un computer con windows xp, vorrei evitare di installare programmi e farlo con il cavo USB/SATA dal portatile.

Per i più "furbi" specificherò che mi serve farlo da linux.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Dei file specifici (cioe' qualcuno in mezzo ad altri) o tutta la partizione/hard disk  ?

----------

## djinnZ

Specifici, ovviamente.

----------

## CarloJekko

ci puoi scrivere dei zeri sul file

----------

## codadilupo

l'unico che mi risulti al momento: http://www.kyuzz.org/antirez/overwrite.html

Coda

----------

## gutter

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> l'unico che mi risulti al momento: http://www.kyuzz.org/antirez/overwrite.html

 

Interessante ci darò un'occhiata.

----------

## djinnZ

se è per questo c'è app-crypt/bcwipe in portage ma quello che non mi convince è ntfs... ntfs3g in particolare. Sicuro che scrivo sul file e non sul primo blocco libero?

Lo so che non è fatto da mamma M$ ma parafrasando il famoso corollario alla mia citazione preferita: non si può combattere l'idiozia, ha troppe risorse.

Visto che non è che vado a fare una prova ma devo cancellare seriamente programma, password e chiavi asimmetriche, prima di consegnare il computer e so che chi lo prenderà in gestione non è degno di fiducia alcuna, non vorrei passare guai e vorrei evitare di piallare l'intero HD (35 passaggi su un hd da 320, lento e con problemi di controlle puffo che si blocca in overload...) per evitare contestazioni.

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> ci puoi scrivere dei zeri sul file

   :Shocked:  dimenticavo...  :Twisted Evil:  una prece, come sempre.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> se è per questo c'è app-crypt/bcwipe in portage ma quello che non mi convince è ntfs... ntfs3g in particolare. Sicuro che scrivo sul file e non sul primo blocco libero?

 

temo che l'unica risposta sia testare: prendi un idsco ntfs, scrivi un file moolto grosso, lo elimini, e poi tenti di recuperarlo   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

>  *CarloJekko wrote:*   ci puoi scrivere dei zeri sul file   dimenticavo...  una prece, come sempre. 

 

Eddai, una svista capita a tutti  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> temo che l'unica risposta sia testare: prendi un idsco ntfs, scrivi un file moolto grosso, lo elimini, e poi tenti di recuperarlo  

 su windozz sono poco più che un utonto da questo punto di vista.

Sinceramente ho di meglio da fare che baloccarmi tra inutility e porcate varie (anche perché non affido nulla che non sia stato salvato anche su linux a quella caricatura di OS l'ultima volta che ho recuperato qualcosa da un sistema M$ usavo ancora il DOS), ma per quanto impreparato su questioni più serie l'imbecille che prenderà in gestione i computer passa la vita a fare giochetti del genere.

Ho chiesto lumi sul forum di ntfs3g, quando mi rispondono riporto qui e chiudo il thread.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Domanda stupida: hai pensato di cifrare i dati prima di cancellarli ? Nel caso di recupero sarebbero cmq inutilizzabili

----------

## djinnZ

Sia il metodo Guttman che il metodo NSA prevedono la sovrascrittura con dati criptati e poi l'azzeramento.

Il punto è che se non ricordo male windozz scrive sempre sul primo blocco libero le modifiche e poi disalloca il vecchio. Quindi non vorrei sprecare tempo a ravanare sul disco lasciando i file (sono tutti piccoli) intatti e pronti ad essere recuperati.

----------

## fikiz

a mio avviso la tecnica di cancellare i file in questione, riempire il filesystem fino al 100% con qualunque cosa e poi cancellare questo file di "riempimento" puo' dare un'ottima garanzia che i blocchi dati dei file che indendevi distruggere sono stati sovrascritti.

al limite puoi portare fuori tutti i file che desideri conservare, pialli il disco (dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdx bs=64k), ripartizioni, riformatti il filesystem e rimetti i file al loro posto.

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 :Confused:   *Quote:*   

> vorrei evitare di piallare l'intero HD (35 passaggi su un hd da 320, lento e con problemi di controller puffo che si blocca in overload...) per evitare contestazioni

 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Mi sa che l'unica e' affidarsi a qualche sofware per windows.. ce ne sono di ottimo opersource che potrebbero interessarti.

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> su windozz sono poco più che un utonto da questo punto di vista.
> 
> Sinceramente ho di meglio da fare che baloccarmi tra inutility e porcate varie 

 

Beh, non è 'sta difficoltà  :Wink: 

scrivi un po' di file a casaccio sul disco, li elimini con un software di wipe a scelta, e successivamente passi il disco in rassegna con un software di recupero a scelta  :Wink: 

Il tutto non dovrebbe portar via piu' di un paio d'orette.

 *Quote:*   

> Ho chiesto lumi sul forum di ntfs3g, quando mi rispondono riporto qui e chiudo il thread.

 

attendiamo fiduciosi!  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

